# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Αντιο κουκλα μου...

## teo24

Σημερα δυστηχως μου εφυγε  μετα απο 6 χρονια στην κατοχη μου ενα απ τα καλυτερα καναρινακια που ειχα ποτε.Δεν περασα και λιγα μαζι της,αρρωστιες σε καθε πτερορροια,δυστοκιες καθε χρονο αν και μου ''χαριζε'' καθε χρονο πανεμορφα καναρινακια,μου ειχε φυγει και για καποιο διαστημα την ειχα χαμενη μεχρι που μια γειτονισα ειπε στην πεθερα μου οτι επιασε ενα καφε πουλακι και τελικα ηταν το δικο μου που φυσικα μου εδωσε με μεγαλη χαρα πισω και με κλουβακι μαλιστα που του αγορασε και ποσα αλλα να θυμηθω...
Εχθες την ειδα καπως πεσμενη σε σχεση με οπως την ηξερα και ηταν και σε ''εντονη'' πτερορροια και σημερα το πρωι την βρηκα στον πατο...

Τουλαχιστον δεν θα υποφερει κι αυτον τον χειμωνα οπως τους περασμενους.... :sad:

----------


## CreCkotiels

:Sick0004: 
Λυπάμαι Θοδωρή . 
Τα λόγια σου είναι ιδιαίτερα φορτισμένα που αισθάνθηκα ένα μέρος του πόνου που περνάς . 
Ας είναι καλά στον Δημιουργό της η μικρή . 
Ελεύθερη και ευτυχισμένη
 :Sick0004:

----------


## jk21

Καλο ταξιδι ... να αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα !

----------


## petran

> καλυτερα καναρινακια που ειχα ποτε.*Δεν περασα και λιγα μαζι της*,


Τα ειπες ολα με μια φραση.
Στο καλό να παει το κοριτσακι σου.

----------


## Pidgey

Καλό της ταξίδι...

----------


## mparoyfas

εχω και εγω μια τετοια κοπελα τα παιδια της τα εχουν εδω φιλοι και φιλες απο την παρεα του φορουμ μας ,  φαρμακα αγωγες διατροφες, οσο επιμενει να παλευει τοσο θα ειμαι διπλα της και εγω μεχρι να ερθει το τελος, οπως εκανες και εσυ , καλο ταξιδι στην κουκλα σου να την θυμασαι στα καλα της και στα σκέρτσα της  :Sick0004:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Κρίμα. Τη φρόντισες  όσο μπορούσες. Τώρα θα ξεκουραστεί.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Λυπάμε πολύ.

----------


## mai_tai

Α ρε Θοδωρηη κριμααα!Ηταν το γραφτο της..

----------


## wild15

Λυπαμαι πολυ....Καλο της ταξιδι!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλό της ταξίδι, τώρα πετάει ξανά ελεύθερη!

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ λυπάμαι! Να αναπαυτεί η ψυχούλα του.

----------


## xasimo

Ηταν οντως φορτισμενα τα λογια σου... λυπαμαι...

----------


## Ariadni

Λυπαμαι πολυ... Καλο της ταξιδι..

----------


## geo_ilion

λυπαμαι πολυ καλο ταξιδι να εχει

----------


## Gardelius

Λυπάμαι φιλαράκι .....

----------


## kaxiboy

Κρίμα βρε συ Θοδωρή. Καλό της ταξίδι. Τουλάχιστον δεν θα υποφέρει.

----------


## teo24

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους...

Το πρωτο πραγμα που μου ηρθε στο μυαλο οταν την ειδα κατω ηταν τα λογια του Κωστα σε αλλο θεμα
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...l=1#post736909 
και τελικα ποσο δικιο ειχε.

οριστε και φωτο της...
[IMG][/IMG]

και με τα τοτε μικρα της
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## e2014

λυπαμαι πολυ... καλο ταξιδι και να τη θυμασαι για παντα... ας αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα της....

----------


## Μπία

Όταν πεθαίνει ένα πουλάκι πονάει η ψυχή μου σαν να ήταν δικό μου.Όλοι εδώ μέσα καταλαβαίνουμε τον πόνο σου και συμπάσχουμε.Θα ζει για πάντα στην καρδιά και τη μνήμη σου.

----------

